# Our new puppy



## originalpetz (Jul 19, 2011)

Well after much thought we finally got our first dog. He's a Dorset olde tyme x american bulldog, 8 1/2 weeks old.

We've only had him for 5 days but so far i can't get over how well he's doing and behaving!


----------



## YoshiLea (Aug 11, 2011)

Aww, he's lovely!!! I love that puppy look and the ruffled baggy skin hehe. Congrats on your new puppy

L x


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats, he is gorgeous xox


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats! he is a cutie.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

WHAT A BLIMMIN STUNNER
congrats hes luvely


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww he's gorgeous, what do you call him?

He looks so cute with those wrinkles & baggy skin, loads of room to grow :lol:


----------



## originalpetz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone.

We really struggled on his name. Think it took us a couple of days before we finally settled on calling him Hudson.


----------



## Andy Batch (Aug 13, 2011)

What a lover puppy you have there, gorgeous.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

What a beautiful boy, hope you enjoy many years of fun and frolics with him!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Very cute 

Good luck with Hudson, am sure you will have many happy years together :thumbsup:


----------

